# GeForce 8600gt vs Radeon HD 3450



## Mez

Hey guys, I was just wondering... Which card is better the GeForce 8600gt or the Radeon HD 3450. I am just getting a card for some gaming, like CoD4, BF2, stuff like that. Any help will be appreicated =D


----------



## daisymtc

8600gt


----------



## kookooshortman55

Of the 2, the 8600GT. But prices of video cards have really dropped since the release of the 9000 series, GTX 200 series, and ATi 4000 series. Of the 2 I would get the 8600GT, but for the money, the 8800GT or the ATi 4850 is a much better choice. I made the same mistake, haha. I bought an 8600GT thinking it's cheap so why not. The 8800GT's are now down to $120, and they perform around 4 times faster than the 8600. Don't get me wrong, the 8600GT is a good card, but a budget card. What is your budget?


----------

